# LIS Space Pod Finished



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Pardon my camera, it doesn't do well taking close ups of smaller objects. This was my first Moebius model, I am very happy with the kit and how it turned out.

I am currently starting on the Chariot, and have the 1/32 Flying Sub, 39" Seaview next in line. I also have a pre-order on the 1/350 Seaview and 18" J2.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

very sweet! looks like it's landed on a snow planet!
(or that deep shag rug groovy hippy planet 

Good work, let's see what's next!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great work. Nice, clean build.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

It's sitting on a bath towel  Its on our table and the reflection kept making the pic's look bad so I tried the towel.

I hadn't built a model in likely 5 years (we had moved, and just never got my "shop" re-setup. The new Moebius kits are what got me motivated to get it all setup and going. (I grew up watching LIS and Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea)

I like the kits because they are so well done; you don't need extrodinary skills just to get a decent build. You can focus on the details and little things and get a great model.

I have the Lunar Models 16" J2 with full interior and their LIS Robot I built (both) in 1995. The results were good but it took alot of work and tweaking just to get the models built.

I can't wait for the new 18" J2; with that to start with the results should be great!

I'll post in progress pic's of the Chariot as it progresses.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> Great work. Nice, clean build.


Gotta agree there. :thumbsup: Good job


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!

Mine's half done. The landing gear looked annoying to assemble, so I set it aside. Of course every time I set something aside, I build a buncha other models instead and neve get back to it...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good, thanks for posting the pics.

Dave


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

John P said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Mine's half done. The landing gear looked annoying to assemble, so I set it aside. Of course every time I set something aside, I build a buncha other models instead and neve get back to it...


It really wasn't bad and took no time to get the gear setup. I layed out the parts for each leg (after painting) and assembled them (no glue) (I used a small drill to clean the holes in the pad and legs and brackets). After the brackets had been glued and dried to the body I connected the gear (no glue) which lined up perfect. After checking everything one last time I placed a small drop of glue at the end of each pin to lock it.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The gear seems daunting but it's really easy and fun to build.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Excellent work! I am still intimidated by mine.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like an ultra-clean build to me! I have to start mine soon to go with my Chariot! Did you paint the orange or use the mask? Clean lines!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I have to admit that I'm also intimidated by the landing gear, and my build stopped there a couple of months ago to do the Moebius Flying Sub and a DeBoers/PL Jupiter 2. Your build is inspiring me to get back to it; THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> Looks like an ultra-clean build to me! I have to start mine soon to go with my Chariot! Did you paint the orange or use the mask? Clean lines!


I use 3M Blue Fine Line Masking tape (available at most auto paint stores). Stuff is expensive but works great (with models you don't use much so it lasts a while. I keep it in 1/8,1/4, and 1/2 inch widths. Its similar in appearance to electrical tape, and you can stretch it around curves and details fairly easily. Rarely of ever do I get and seeping under it. I use regular masking tape to cover larger areas or protect against overspray.

I did get a set of the Aztek masks for the Chariot canopy. Just got them a couple days ago.

I didn't light the Space Pod nor will I the Chariot, but I have a light set from JAI for the 39" Seaview and I may get one for the 1/32 Flying Sub.

The 18" J2 will have to have some lighting for sure!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet! That is a nice clean build, I will have to keep this thread handy when I start mine for inspiration. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job on that. I still have two of these lifepod kits sitting around, unbuilt. This thread is making me consider building one of them.

Sean


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice job. What brand paint and colors did you use? Can or airbrush?


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Antimatter said:


> Very nice job. What brand paint and colors did you use? Can or airbrush?


I have an air brush, but did the Space Pod in Spray Can and brush. All Testor's. The body is German Metallic Silver, the Orange is Racing Orange. The various antennae are chrome silver. Inside I used Desert Tan for walls, flat brown for floors. The rear door is (I recall) Krylon "Metal" color.

The details are various colors from aluminum, titainium, gun metal, red, yellow, and jet exhaust.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Don't apologize for your camera...those pics are fine! And the model itself looks really nice. Good job. Thanks for posting. This is the best view I've gotten of this model yet and it satisfied a lot of my curiosity about it.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> Don't apologize for your camera...those pics are fine! And the model itself looks really nice. Good job. Thanks for posting. This is the best view I've gotten of this model yet and it satisfied a lot of my curiosity about it.


It just seems the flash washes the colors a bit too much. I should have used natural sunlite; the orange looks a bit faded in the pic's but in reality is brite.

The kit was fun, you don't have to fight it; the fit of the parts was great.

I'll start a thread and post a couple pictures of my Chariot project tonight. Like the Space Pod in dry-fitting I am finding the parts fit to be great.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice build. Now I want to start mine. I got the light kit from VooDoo but am nervous about getting into it. Afraid of "the advanced electrical skills", this is why I wait....Oh well.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

If you can use a soldering iron without burning yourself then you can almost certainly do this.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

The next step on it is I am building a small diorama in a display case for it. I use model railroading landscaping stuff.

I think I found a suitable display case at Hobby Lohhy but need to measure to make sure.

I plan to do the same with the Chariot when its done (beats having to dust).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*NICE WORK SIR!:thumbsup:*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY nice! :thumbsup:

Your paint job is absolutely perfect! It's hard to find the right orange and you did it.

I'll be using your pics for reference when I build mine.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Nice Work:thumbsup:, I look forward to seeing your diorama pics thanks for sharing your work:wave:


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> VERY nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Your paint job is absolutely perfect! It's hard to find the right orange and you did it.
> 
> I'll be using your pics for reference when I build mine.


I used testors German Silver Metallic - 2914 for the main body, and Racing Orange - 2938 for the orange.

I used various paints for details, Chrome Silver, aluminum, jet exhaust etc.

I'll be doing the diorama in between work on my chariot. I hope to start a thread on it today or tomorrow.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...a very nice build! I like the terry cloth planet diorama!


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

BrianM said:


> ...a very nice build! I like the terry cloth planet diorama!


Its from a planned 4th season show "Visit to a Terrycloth Planet". :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

DLHamblin said:


> I used testors German Silver Metallic - 2914 for the main body, and Racing Orange - 2938 for the orange.
> 
> I used various paints for details, Chrome Silver, aluminum, jet exhaust etc.
> 
> I'll be doing the diorama in between work on my chariot. I hope to start a thread on it today or tomorrow.


Thanks for the info! I look forward to your new thread!


----------

